# Hold back, and new fish, Morphs needed



## Kitsune_Gem (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello, I have a cichlid I decided to hold back after one of my pairs had little ones, the mother was a female peacock(all I know is that she is a peacock, she died a while ago so I don't have any photos sorry. The father is and "Ice Blue" I do have a photo of him.)

I would like to know if anyone know what it turned out to be.

Also I picked up a new little guy today under "Blue Peacock" Any one got a clue what he is?

































Father of the hold back






































Hold back














































Here is the "Blue Peacock"



Sorry some of the photos are a bit blurry, my camera is dieing, and they wouldn't hold still very well. I'm off to charge my camera in-case you want more photos. 

Hope someone knows what I have growing in my tanks : )


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> ...the mother was a female peacock...The father is and "Ice Blue"...I would like to know if anyone know what it turned out to be.


The offspring are peacock x mbuna hybrids (undesirable in the hobby, but ok, I guess, if they never leave the confines of your tanks). Is that it in photos 5-8?

I'm not really experienced in peacocks, so I can't help you with your second question.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Jun 16, 2011)

kay-bee said:


> The offspring are peacock x mbuna hybrids (undesirable in the hobby, but ok, I guess, if they never leave the confines of your tanks). Is that it in photos 5-8?
> 
> I'm not really experienced in peacocks, so I can't help you with your second question.




It sorta just happened one day, I think he is beautiful, blue face, and rusty red body, 

Not sure what you mean by 5-8.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

The fish in the 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th photo you posted, is that the fish?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Jun 16, 2011)

kay-bee said:


> The fish in the 5th, 6th, 7th and 8th photo you posted, is that the fish?




Yes yes that's the hold-back from the "ice blue" and peacock, his face is a lot more blue in person than in the photos, he's supper pretty


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Most likely Malawian (some chance of Victorian) "haplochromine". I would start looking in the genus "protomelas".

Look at pics here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=1


----------

